# Feeders: Your favorite BHM WG stories?



## The Educator (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't list every story you know, just your favorites.

Personally, I like darker stories, and my favorites are: Piggy Whistle, Creamery Gold and A Sizable Marriage.

What do you like?


----------



## The Educator (Dec 22, 2011)

-------------


----------



## CremaToriA (Dec 24, 2011)

*- Saturday morning with evan by Lily
- Absolutely Gorgeous & I told you by MaryBeth
- I love sundays best by Jackoblangada*


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2012)

Mm. Before I give my partial list, I should explain my tastes.

First off, I don't go for sex scenes. My mother had nothing but Harlequin romances in the house when I was little, and I got incredibly tired of the variations on glistening shafts plunging into deep recesses, etc. By this point, I zoom straight past them and check back every paragraph or two to see if they've gotten past the eruption of pleasure and back to the plot.

Second, being a frustrated gainer myself, I like BHM stories. I like to identify with the character feeling his weight climb, his clothes tighten, his furniture creak and threaten to snap beneath him...

Third, having an interest in bondage, I enjoy stories in which the gaining BHM literally can't stop himself. Yes, I know how ironic this is when compared with the plot of the average Harlequin romance.  And no, I don't necessarily like "it was what he'd wanted all along" endings; those are cheating.

Fourth, being straight, I go for stories with FFAs in them. You have been warned. 

Finally, being a furry fan, I frequent a lot more than just Dimensions... as you're about to see. 

Now, to the list:

Of Feathers and Fur, by a furry writer/artist who calls himself Lupine. Excellent character work, and a fine romance, plus one of the better-paced weight-gain sequences out there.

Junk Food, by the same author. This one actually comes first, but rushes the WG at the end. Still very well written.

The Barber of 26 Broad Street, by the same author. Nice and slow, and slightly outside my normal preferences... no forced WG at all. A few similarities to In Her Chair, over in the Library, but only a few.

One more from Lupine; a story in pictures, called The Curse of Doughnuts. It's a bit long, so I'll link to the individual pages:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 (where the main plot shows up), 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20

No FFAs in it, but plenty of out-of-control appetite and struggling with (and against) the resulting expansion. 

You'll Get It In The End, by an author calling himself Beefy XJock. Another exception from my usual tastes, this one is gay without having sex scenes.


----------



## Uguccion (Jul 31, 2022)

The Educator said:


> Don't list every story you know, just your favorites.
> 
> Personally, I like darker stories, and my favorites are: Piggy Whistle, Creamery Gold and A Sizable Marriage.
> 
> What do you like?




Some stories like “Piggy whistle” are vanished: where they are, now?


----------

